# Intermediate shaft bearing problem..!



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

I am working on taking my engine apart - Today I removed the intermediate shaft and to my horror noticed that the bearing in the belt end looked bad.















The engine is a 1.5 liter JB carb. engine 8v.








This picture shows the cracks and missing pieces of the bearing..
















The shaft it self did not show any damage ...








This worries me alot - Can this bearing be replaced and if so - How is it done?? Anyone have the partnumber for the new bearing?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Intermediate shaft bearing problem..! (Enur)*

In North America anyways, all of the 8v engines use the same intermediate shaft bearings, it's part number 056 198 521


----------



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Intermediate shaft bearing problem..! (ABA Scirocco)*

Thank you ... I will do a check up on that part number!








I would believe it is the same bearing here in europe...
Anyone now how to change the bearing??


----------



## MrWizard (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Intermediate shaft bearing problem..! (Enur)*

bearing puller
http://www.jcwhitney.com/webap...10101


----------

